# First Fursonas and First Designs



## SpidertheKitsune (Sep 11, 2016)

Greetings ladys and gents, Im kinda curious, what was your first ever fursona or if you still have the same one, what was its first design. Here was my first design of my Fursona Spider which I made him April of last year, this took me about 3 hours to do and this was one of my more early FA works, when I was designing him I didnt know how to place a 9th tail on him without it looking kinda awkard so I ditched the 9th tail and named him Spider because of his 8 tails, like 8 spider legs. So what was your first Fursona like, go ahead and comment away, id love to hear about it.

-Spider. K

www.furaffinity.net: Spider The Kitsune (My Fursona) by SpidertheKitsune


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

My fursona got changed countless times LOL ; my first design was during my 11th grade (like, 6-7 years ago) => Jin was a brown wolf with white underbelly, green hair and amber eyes
Nothing too special about the design, though ; it was super random, like, I had zero plan about him LOL, I just, "made" him, and done

(Currently not at home, otherwise I'd take a picture of my horrible piece of trash back then and shamelessly post it here while crying shamefully internally eternally LOL)

He's now a kangaroo, though


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 12, 2016)

I've only been recently active in the fandom. After about 2 years I decided to make Fliegen, a robber fly (not actually a robber don't call the cops pls thx).


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> (not actually a robber don't call the cops pls thx)


*prepares a can of bug spray*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *prepares a can of bug spray*



Oh come on now, you wouldn't harm a fly now would you?




funny joke


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Sep 12, 2016)

If it was a wasp or hornet then id probably blow it up with a double barell shotgun but i spare the flies. But i must say, great design on your fursona. Ive been active in the fandom since about late 2014 (my freshmen year) but ive considered myself a furry since about 2011, last year i got to go to my first con, Rainfurrest 2015 which unfortunatly will be the last RF because idiots decided to wreck everything and get us booted from our venue permanantly, so im off to Furlandia 2017 in May of next year.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

Mind if I share you guys mine, though ?


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Sep 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Mind if I share you guys mine, though ?



Go ahead mate, id love to see it!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

SpidertheKitsune said:


> Go ahead mate, id love to see it!!


The current one, not the old design though
Jin Lust-Sin, a galaxy-traveling bounty-hunter with an appetite for soy-bean milk LOL


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Sep 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The current one, not the old design though
> Jin Lust-Sin, a freaking demon with an appetite for soy-bean milk LOL



Good lord that looks epic as hell.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The current one, not the old design though
> Jin Lust-Sin, a freaking demon with an appetite for soy-bean milk LOL



I know I remarked about it before, but I can't help but imagine this dude
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 walkin' up, then the DQ8 battle theme plays and stuff. Just sayin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

SpidertheKitsune said:


> Good lord that looks epic as hell.


Thanks a lot ! 
Took me 3 hours just for his freaking outfit, 1 hour for the mouth on his belly (yes, that's literally a vertical mouth), half an hour for his "tattooed wings", and another half an hour just to decide his fur color, but it sure as hell paid off !
By the way, he's a mix of kangaroo and bat


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Sep 12, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I know I remarked about it before, but I can't help but imagine this dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep sounds about right


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I know I remarked about it before, but I can't help but imagine this dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The theme is gonna end as soon as Jin steps in and kicks his butt mwahahaha


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Sep 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Thanks a lot !
> Took me 3 hours just for his freaking outfit, 1 hour for the mouth on his belly (yes, that's literally a vertical mouth), half an hour for his "tattooed wings", and another half an hour just to decide his fur color, but it sure as hell paid off !
> By the way, he's a mix of kangaroo and bat



The first time i did my fursona it took me about 4 hours to do because i was not a very skilled artist, i was still practacing quite hard and making my Fursona was kind of my first step in working on getting better as a furry artist and when I did the first redesign and my current design earler this year it took me about an hour to make because i had become better with prencil and paper drawing and in the end made a better design for him that I first envisioned. Its amazing to see all the different fursonas people cook up, some have one like me and others have multiple, all the different species, art designs, its amazing to see all the artistic furries in the fandom.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

Man, Jin changed a lot ; I swear, I had serious problems with my inconsistency :

Anthro wolf => anthro dragon/wolf => dragon/wolf taur (literally) => minotaur (dunno why) => deer taur => feral wingless dragon => anthro boar (no joke LOL) => anthro mouse/bat (IDFK anymore LOL) => [insert other designs that I've forgotten here] => anthro kangaroo/bat (currently)

I mean... holy damn LOL


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

SpidertheKitsune said:


> Its amazing to see all the different fursonas people cook up, some have one like me and others have multiple, all the different species, art designs, its amazing to see all the artistic furries in the fandom.


Next stop for me : video-game planner, specifically the character's skills, abilities and such
(This is where my creativity works at the highest caliber, according to my boyfriend LOL)


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Sep 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Man, Jin changed a lot ; I swear, I had serious problems with my inconsistency :
> 
> Anthro wolf => anthro dragon/wolf => dragon/wolf taur (literally) => minotaur (dunno why) => deer taur => feral wingless dragon => anthro boar (no joke LOL) => anthro mouse/bat (IDFK anymore LOL) => [insert other designs that I've forgotten here] => anthro kangaroo/bat (currently)
> 
> I mean... holy damn LOL



What changed when I redesigned Spider was i made him more thin, his tails became smaller and droop more, i changed his eyes and made them bigger and redesigned his jacket, and to top it all off, i made the coloring more bold and made his hands and feet not look half assed. It was alot of fun to make this redesign and I see it as my definitive image of my Fursona. Im still practacing on getting better with my furry art every drawing I do and its always a joy to share my work with other furs.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

SpidertheKitsune said:


> its always a joy to share my work with other furs.


Indeed it is, I can agree 
Though, my personal joy lies in RP-ing (so I can show off Jin's _*combat skills*_ cuz I'm a total game nerd at some point LOL)


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Sep 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Indeed it is, I can agree
> Though, my personal joy lies in RP-ing (so I can show off Jin's _*combat skills*_ cuz I'm a total game nerd at some point LOL)



The combat skills my Fursona has is his natural born super speed and agility created with his tails, his exelent gunsmanship with his two chrome pistols he has conseled in his jacket and be able to break any neck and blow anyones head with the snap of a finger. Ive been writing a story with my fursona and some other characters I have done and its an ongoing series im working on, got the prolouge and 2 of the 8 planned episodes out right now. Its pretty dark but its definantly worth a read. This is really my big project at the moment.

www.furaffinity.net: Spider: The Quest for Revenge- Prolouge by SpidertheKitsune
www.furaffinity.net: Spider- The Quest for Revenge Episode 1. by SpidertheKitsune
www.furaffinity.net: Spider: The Quest for Revenge Episode ll by SpidertheKitsune

Heres the story thus far if ya wish to take a gander, its called Spider: The Quest for Revenge.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

SpidertheKitsune said:


> The combat skills my Fursona has is his natural born super speed and agility created with his tails, his exelent gunsmanship with his two chrome pistols he has conseled in his jacket and be able to break any neck and blow anyones head with the snap of a finger.


Sounds good to me 
Jin is basically : self-taught and self-trained swordsmanship, marksmanship and craftsmanship
He's a total pain in the ass with all types of melee weapons (swords, axes, hammers, whips, glaives, spears, pikes, knuckles and many more), being agile and fast enough to swing anything in his hands forward to block the incoming attacks with such a force that can stagger the opponent really bad ; imagine a motorbike running straight at you at 40km/h and you'll know, hehe
He's also a total asshole when wielding handguns, assault-rifles, SMGs, or even crossbows LOL ; his mere strength helps in reducing recoil and keeping the accuracy

Now about some fantasy-ish powers ?



Spoiler: Black Hole



Jin can open black holes out of thin air to summon silver blades and chains for his own purposes in and outside of combat, from simply firing them at enemies in all directions to constructing a near infinite varieties of inanimate and even animated objects (usually animal-like) at whatever size and in whatever shape he wants, to fully control the battlefield as he pleases. He can also create a localized one to pull enemies towards it while damaging them, only to violently knock them away from it upon contact with one last heavy damage in the end.





Spoiler: Wormhole



For offensive purpose, Jin can create wormholes that form a one-sided path to deliver his attacks straight to the enemy's insides, leaving them no chance of blocking, resisting or even reducing the damage that tears them inside out. For defensive purpose, he can use the wormhole to completely negate all types of incoming attacks thrown at him, and have them deflected straight back at the enemies, much like a mirror. He can also stay hidden inside the wormhole, effectively keeping himself completely undetectable and immune to all attacks and status effects.





Spoiler: Dimensional Rift



Jin can tear the air open by slashing his hands in the air, creating black dimensional rifts (with white dots inside them, which give the impression of "cuts" of the very space itself) that slash at wherever he aims, within his sight. The dimensional rifts cannot be blocked by any means, and do heavy damage if hit.





Spoiler: Magics



*- SUNLIGHT* (holy energy) : restores health / boosts health regeneration / increases physical defense
_*- MOONLIGHT*_ (mystical energy) : restores mana / boosts mana regeneration / increases magic damage/defense
*- STARLIGHT* (astral energy) : restores stamina / boosts stamina regeneration / increases physical damage
*- ASTRAL BLESS* (combined) : restores health, mana and stamina / removes curses / grants temporary immunity to curses / negates and dispels unholy magics





Spoiler: Magnified/Focused Solar Beam



Jin can create sunlight within his paws and magnify/focus it into a sphere with the heat that literally matches the core of the sun of the Solar System itself (15 million degrees Celcius), and turn it into a concentrated, lazer-like, flaming sun ray, which can pierce through anything in its path clean-off, at the size of the sphere.
In outdoor areas during daylight, Jin can use the sunlight around him as his infinite source to literally rain down the flaming sun rays wherever he aims, setting the battlefield aflame as he goes.
Due to the intense heat of the flaming sun rays, Jin can use them to completely cancel wind/water/ice-based severe weathers like tornadoes, thunderstorms, hailstorms, blizzards and cyclones, by merely melting the ice, vaporizing the water, and burning through the clouds. As such, he can also cancel out weather-altering magics/abilities of similar elements.


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Sounds good to me
> Jin is basically : self-taught and self-trained swordsmanship, marksmanship and craftsmanship
> He's a total pain in the ass with all types of melee weapons (swords, axes, hammers, whips, glaives, spears, pikes, knuckles and many more), being agile and fast enough to swing anything in his hands forward to block the incoming attacks with such a force that can stagger the opponent really bad ; imagine a motorbike running straight at you at 40km/h and you'll know, hehe
> He's also a total asshole when wielding handguns, assault-rifles, SMGs, or even crossbows LOL ; his mere strength helps in reducing recoil and keeping the accuracy
> ...



Really the only supernatural ability Spider possesses is that when he becomes angry to a point he can no longer control himself, he will basically become that of a wild animal, his eyes turn blood red, blood leaks from his teeth and they become razor sharp, basically hes become a supernatural wild animal ready to kill you without hesitation who can run at light speeds and rip someones neck right out. Im quite impressed how layed out and detailed your Fursonas abillities are, they are very intresting.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

SpidertheKitsune said:


> Really the only supernatural ability Spider possesses is that when he becomes angry to a point he can no longer control himself, he will basically become that of a wild animal, his eyes turn blood red, blood leaks from his teeth and they become razor sharp, basically hes become a supernatural wild animal ready to kill you without hesitation who can run at light speeds and rip someones neck right out.


Sounds like my friend @Winslow 's fursona, Maria, saves for the light speed part



SpidertheKitsune said:


> Im quite impressed how layed out and detailed your Fursonas abillities are, they are very intresting.


Completely breaking/defying the physics, hehe


----------



## Mobius (Sep 18, 2016)

To be honest, I haven't really changed my fursona since his creation half a year ago. I don't think I'll ever need to change anything major, because dogs and robots will always be appealing to me.

Background :
Mobius just a regular dog in a police mech - one of ten thousand post-WW3 law enforcement mech pilot dogs. His generic all-white design and insignificant place in the world reflects my IRL pseudo-nihilist philosophies. He's just a dog - an invention of man's selective breeding for a designated purpose; he serves his purpose without question because he doesn't like to think too hard about things, whatever that specific purpose may be.

Now, for the fun and flashy stuff!
The mech suit's movement system is powered by hydraulics and servos, and assisted by gyroscopic stabilization. His armor is made of a dense weave of boron-reinforced carbon polymers, providing near-complete protection from small arms and shrapnel. Millimeter-wave radar and infrared sensor technology allows Mobius to notice (OwO what's this?) close-range objects within line-of-sight with great accuracy and subtlety. Life support systems can provide performance-enhancing drugs when needed to enhance awareness and reaction time, and internal climate-control keeps things comfortable.

Current design I'm using.


Spoiler









I'm currently working on an updated mech design that's based on synthetic muscles rather than hydraulics and servos.


Spoiler


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2016)

This is my first and only fursona.
I've had a few betas, but this is what I've settled with.

However, I do t have a single static reference for artists to use.

I prefer people who make art of my sona to take liberties with the source, to make their own version.

That way artists can continue practicing things they enjoy while my own sona doesn't have a stagnating appearance.


----------



## GesuGesu (Sep 19, 2016)

My first one was a grey husky with blue eyes, dark brown hair






But my new one is cuter - Pink puppy with brown eyes and red-brown hair





I still kept the glasses though, I like a bit of face accessory.


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 21, 2016)

My first fursona design was done using a base and then sending it off to a commission artist for a ref sheet.



Spoiler: Tinn's First Draft


----------



## Starbeak (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't know how to draw at all but this was my general Idea of mine *points to avatar*

Species: Celestial Avian Bird


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 22, 2016)

My first real fursona was a fox, though I don't know if I have any pictures of her online anywhere still. X) She was gray with minimal markings, besides a few that looked like tattoos and she had two shades of blue in her short hair. I don't even know if I gave her a proper name! 

I've since changed to a hyena fursona. X)


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 23, 2016)

The first thing I ever called my fursona was this fox girl here, but I didn't really understand how fursona's worked back then. She was really more of an OC than a fursona.


Spoiler: Zaira the Fox











My first official fursona was this Blue Panda right here. They were cool and I love pandas, but they just didn't click and that's one of only two pieces of art I ever did of them.


Spoiler: Pro the Blue Panda











Now I'mma Blue Mountain Goat with a dab of Asian Dragon XD Here is their first ref sheet I did.


Spoiler: Casey the Goat/Dragon


----------



## The_Manual_Control (Oct 4, 2016)

I won't lie... Before I had my current one [See Avatar], He was a Sonic OC. Orange Fur, Camo pants, Sleeveless shirt, and I think he was an Echidna...

I'll be honest. My current one is definitely an upgrade.


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi :3 
My Sona is Disco and ummm... yeah thats about all i have....

Info
Name: Disco
Age: 14
Orientation HAH GAAAAYYYY
Likes: To Many To Count
Dislikes: Mean People >:3


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

All of my art for mine was made in character creators, the original in create a furonsa male v3 by tony 64, the newest ones in Hero Machine 3, and the feral ones in Wyndbain's wolf makers.

anyway, mine went from



Spoiler: Original (wolf/dragon aka Dragonhound)









To these (both are my sona just with differing prominent features for appearance)



Spoiler: Newest Designs (Wolf/Tiger aka Tigrol)






Spoiler: More Wolf-like











Spoiler: More Tiger-like












and here are the feral versions


Spoiler: Feral Original (still a tigrol)











Spoiler: Feral Current











Spoiler: Feral Current (Armored)


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 17, 2016)

My fursona was originally going to be a Kentrosaurus aethiopicus with bionics replacing his left arm and eye. The bionics were the only thing I carried over to my current bronze dragon 'sona, symbolic to my being transhumanist.


----------

